# Willing to sell any bull tags?



## Jmahoney1775 (Aug 30, 2015)

So we are idiots! We waited too long to buy our any bull tags and now those suckers are sold out. Been to busy trying to get my grandpa his elk I guess. I know some my chuckle, but if any one is willing to sell their any bull tags I'd gladly meet them and pay them more than what they bought them for. We are looking for 4, but we'll take any. PM me


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Um that is not happening. It is illegal to do what your asking.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You may be out of luck. I don't believe the tags are transferable.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think it works like that. Permits are non transferable. Unless you buy a private landowner voucher I think you are done this year.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Tags went on sale back in July....


----------



## Jmahoney1775 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sure, ask for some hunting opnions...no one says a word. Post this...everyone and their mom pipes up haha. You are "those guys" .


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jmahoney1775 said:


> Sure, ask for some hunting opnions...no one says a word. Post this...everyone and their mom pipes up haha. You are "those guys" .


Apparently everyone and their mom knows more about hunting then you. "You are that guy"


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Procrastinating tag purchase is a tough lesson to learn for sure. I missed a spike hunt several years ago. I called the DWR one morning and there were still tags, went to Sportsman's that afternoon and they had sold out. Bummer.



Jmahoney1775 said:


> Sure, ask for some hunting opnions...no one says a word. Post this...everyone and their mom pipes up haha. You are "those guys" .


Not trying to be "that guy" but it might have something to do with not everyone having advice on the particular hunting situation you're asking about but many people knowing that tags are NOT transferable. You should be thankful that people are looking out for you so you don't get busted doing something illegal.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You sound like a mooch. Also known as an internet scouter. You also need to spend a significant amount of time reading the guide books and laws in utah.


----------



## Jmahoney1775 (Aug 30, 2015)

well we got late season cow tags so that'll do. Unless anyone wants to make deal in a dark alley somewhere. Thanks for letting me know of my attempted crimes everyone. I honestly didn't think about that. Good luck this weekend


----------



## Jmahoney1775 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry everybody didn't meant to offend or piss anyone off , just got frustrated with the situation. I'll eat my humble pie. Thanks for keeping me straight.


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

Even is someone were to try and make a deal. Their name is printed on the tag. If you get checked by dwr the outcome will not be good.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll sell you my open bull tag. My asking price? One miiiillion dollars. *raises pinky to corner of mouth*


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Jmahoney1775 said:


> Sure, ask for some hunting opnions...no one says a word. Post this...everyone and their mom pipes up haha. You are "those guys" .


If by 'those guys' you mean people who point out a potentially illegal question or someone's lack of preparation then I am happy to be one of them.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jmahoney1775 said:


> Sorry everybody didn't meant to offend or piss anyone off , just got frustrated with the situation. I'll eat my humble pie. Thanks for keeping me straight.


No worries man. Sorry you weren't able to get a tag. Most are just letting you know that what you were describing isn't possible/legal. I'm sure we have all asked questions before that others thought were stupid. Most guys are really just trying to let you know so you don't end up getting yourself in trouble.

Good luck with the cow tags.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Jmahoney1775 said:


> well we got late season cow tags so that'll do. Unless anyone wants to make deal in a dark alley somewhere. Thanks for letting me know of my attempted crimes everyone. I honestly didn't think about that. Good luck this weekend


Nice! I wouldnt be very worried about not getting an any bull tag with a late season cow tag in my pocket. Those are one of my favorite tags to have. I should have one next season. Its about an every other year draw for one of my two favorite units. Good luck.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sure someone could sell you their tag....after the hunt of course. If you want tag soup that's your own business. I may have one from a couple years ago if you like..


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a thought if your bummed about not chasing a bull, I believe Idaho has some otc tags still for their hunt.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

No more bull tags. But there is probably still some cow game control tags left. I had someone during the muzzleloader hunt, tell me they were unlimited for only select areas.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

wildliferyan said:


> No more bull tags. But there is probably still some cow game control tags left. I had someone during the muzzleloader hunt, tell me they were unlimited for only select areas.


Yep, I got the first of four I can get for the deer hunt yesterday! Depending on how the hunt goes, I have at least four guys that will run up to help pack them out. I might even drive down the mountain to buy some more cow tags during the hunt if we fill the three tags we have already.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mjensen, correct me if I am wrong, those tags are unlimited as far as numbers but they are not unlimited to the individual. In Utah you can only have two elk permits a year, either two cow tags OR a bull tag and a cow tag. Not unlimited control permits. So I was just confused by your statement that if you fill your tags you will run down and buy more.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

humpyflyguy said:


> Mjensen, correct me if I am wrong, those tags are unlimited as far as numbers but they are not unlimited to the individual. In Utah you can only have two elk permits a year, either two cow tags OR a bull tag and a cow tag. Not unlimited control permits. So I was just confused by your statement that if you fill your tags you will run down and buy more.


I should have clarified this sorry; I bought one of my two....my son can also buy two elk control tags. This is where I can get up to four, he doesn't really want to buy one but I will get one for him to shoot a cow if I end up filling up my tags.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

humpyflyguy said:


> Mjensen, correct me if I am wrong, those tags are unlimited as far as numbers but they are not unlimited to the individual. In Utah you can only have two elk permits a year, either two cow tags OR a bull tag and a cow tag. Not unlimited control permits. So I was just confused by your statement that if you fill your tags you will run down and buy more.


I actually think you can have 3 total elk tags, so long as one is a control tag, one is a bull tag, and the other a standard draw cow tag


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> I actually think you can have 3 total elk tags, so long as one is a control tag, one is a bull tag, and the other a standard draw cow tag


Corrected again, yes I could (with my son) get up to six elk tags; but who wants to pack out that much? Being that we aren't getting any bull/spike tags, I am only counting the four left available to obtain.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

You may have a maximum of two elk permits... from the guidebook:

*Multiple elk permits *
_Utah Code § 23-19-22 and Utah Admin. Rules R657-62-20 and R657-5-33 _

You may obtain a maximum of two elk permits each year-provided one or both of the permits are antlerless-but you can only apply for or obtain one antlerless elk permit in the drawing. You may obtain two elk permits in any one of the following combinations:
One bull elk permit and one antlerless permit
One bull elk permit and one antlerless elk-control permit (see page 19)
Two antlerless permits
One hunter's choice permit and one antlerless permit


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

And re-corrected; I thought the control tags were in addition.... was never planning on attempting at that many anyway so it was never a potential issue.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

You also need a valid buck or bull permit to make the control tag valid...

So since you missed out on the any bull elk tags you would need to have a valid buck deer tag in order to pursue an elk with a control tag (I'll assume from previous posts you have one). And the control tag would only be valid during the dates on that buck deer tag and the buck deer tag must be for an area where control tags are offered.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

So that swan tag I bought from a guy in the sportsmans parking lot is no good???


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> So that swan tag I bought from a guy in the sportsmans parking lot is no good???


 Nahhhh.... the tag is still good for that guy :mrgreen:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> So that swan tag I bought from a guy in the sportsmans parking lot is no good???


You must yell, "STOP LOOKING AT ME SWAN!" before shooting.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

mjensen1313 said:


> And re-corrected; I thought the control tags were in addition.... was never planning on attempting at that many anyway so it was never a potential issue.


It would seem as though you may want to really become aware before you find yourself in a bad situation.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting. I know that once upon a time you could have 3 tags, so long as the cow tags were from the 9 mile unit. I had just assumed that since when I bought my spike tag they offered me to buy a control tag (I drew a cow elk too) that you could have three again. But I guess not!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I think a guidebook reading session is in order for several people.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Not to be smartypants here, but what if he goes to DWR with "somebody" who gives the DWR tag back, and then buys that one from DWR? Theoretically possible? Legal?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

SLCHunter said:


> Not to be smartypants here, but what if he goes to DWR with "somebody" who gives the DWR tag back, and then buys that one from DWR? Theoretically possible? Legal?


That's pretty sneaky if it does work. I'd just buy the guy's tag and then legally change my name to the name on the tag. Your idea just sounds like too much work.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I waited until Tuesday trying to decide on a spike hunt or any bull hunt. We had a breakdown on the corn chopper, so I got to Wally World sooner than planned. The clerk said wow and I thought they must all be gone, but then he said there are only 117 left. That is ok. I only needed 1. If we hadn't broken down and quit early, I might have missed out too.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

General season tags that are turned in are not reissued. Limited entry tags go to the next alternate.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

You could still buy an archery tag and hunt the extended areas...............


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

archerben said:


> General season tags that are turned in are not reissued. Limited entry tags go to the next alternate.


Good to know


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

30-06-hunter said:


> It would seem as though you may want to really become aware before you find yourself in a bad situation.


Again, I was never looking at getting three tags; and besides, if I did walk in to buy a spike tag and the two cow tags the clerk would most likely remind me that I am limited to the two..

Which begs the question, would anyone here hunt for three elk if the DWR 'accidentally' sold you two cow tags and a spike/any bull tag?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

mjensen1313 said:


> Again, I was never looking at getting three tags; and besides, if I did walk in to buy a spike tag and the two cow tags the clerk would most likely remind me that I am limited to the two..
> 
> Which begs the question, would anyone here hunt for three elk if the DWR 'accidentally' sold you two cow tags and a spike/any bull tag?


Most of us could never fit that much meat in our freezers even if we were allowed such a mistake on their part. A few years ago a friend of mine filled two elk tags in his family plus two bison tags, between the cost of the elk and OIL tags/fuel/food and buying a new freezer to accommodate all the meat that year he spent well over $3k on hunting.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, that would definitely call for a new/second freezer!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I already headed out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought you could have 3 elk tags, bull (spike or general), Depredation cow, Mitigation cow.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm leaving in 6 hours....and of course, the first year in a decade that I chose to do rifle elk opener and not the duck opener we have a great storm!


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I'm leaving in 6 hours....and of course, the first year in a decade that I chose to do rifle elk opener and not the duck opener we have a great storm!


If the weather clears until tomorrow morning it should be an awesome opener .... active elk.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, I know that too...but there is a sick part of me that just loves the annual WWIII opener duck on Farmington bay!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Oh, I know that too...but there is a sick part of me that just loves the annual WWIII opener duck on Farmington bay!


I was thinking the same thing but I'll just monitor the waterfowl section here. Same thing right? WWIII?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I like to describe it as having 100 microwaves, each with 10 bags of popcorn in them at the same time....just magical!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be at Ogden Bay theater of WWIII. And I will love every minute of it!!!


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I think a guidebook reading session is in order for several people.


Agreed. Between the Big Game Field Regulations and the wildlife rules and regs, it's amazing what you'll learn. Most people don't know, for example, that if you have an LE elk tag and you fail to fill it during the designated LE season, the tag is valid on any extended archery elk area. (Usual extended archery rules still apply.) R657-5-32(5).


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

WEK said:


> Agreed. Between the Big Game Field Regulations and the wildlife rules and regs, it's amazing what you'll learn. Most people don't know, for example, that if you have an LE elk tag and you fail to fill it during the designated LE season, the tag is valid on any extended archery elk area. (Usual extended archery rules still apply.) R657-5-32(5).


Just to be clear on this since most don't read the guidebook, only those with an archery LE elk tag that did not harvest can hunt the extended after taking their ethics course.

Good luck tomorrow guys! Could be a sloppy mess!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll sell you mine, it's not worth much more than toilet paper tho...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

you can get more than one use out of them though


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

silentstalker said:


> Just to be clear on this since most don't read the guidebook, only those with an archery LE elk tag that did not harvest can hunt the extended after taking their ethics course.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow guys! Could be a sloppy mess!


You're correct. I should have been clearer about that. (It actually includes Premium (aka, "multi-season") LE tags as well.)


----------

